# 2500 ruined ??? Loses signal strength/quality ?



## MsNicole (Jun 29, 2004)

_Hacker post... content deleted. - ND

Please read the terms of use.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23

_ MsNicole
:nono2:


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Well first 

What are you doing flashing the box with some damn falsh someone gave you that is not from the manufacture. 

You ****ed up. Sounds like you have a pansat 2500 and were trying to use it for illegal purposes.


----------

